# Coloring



## MedBottle1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't know how often this is done and while my father did have a small bottle collection, he was burned on one of his early purchases. I do not remember where exactly he was at, it was either an antique store or a flea market, and he came across a guy with a lot of old bottles. He saw one in particular he liked that was tinted purple and the guy went on and on about how he dug the bottle and the purple tint was natural blah, blah, blah. Well, the first thing my father did when he got home with the bottle (and I do this too) was to rinse it off with soap and water to get it clean. Needless to say the second water hit the bottle the purple coloring came off. The man had artificially colored it with some type of food coloring I'm guessing. Just goes to show people will do anything to make a quick buck. Has this happened to anyone on here before?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 17, 2013)

While I have not come across this one before, here is one I have seen in the past.
 Some one in the family was a very heavy smoker, and many of the clear bottles had so much "smoke" on them that they truly appeared to be a moderate shade of citron, until you washed them and they became clear when all the gook washed off....
 Learn something every day!


----------



## willieboy (Sep 3, 2013)

Some folks are more cunning when it comes to coloring.  It seems that radiation can turn clear glass to a deep purple and some aqua bottles to some shade of amber. Very difficult to detect if you don't know about the bottle or seller.


----------



## kor (Sep 23, 2013)

I tend to just stay away from purple bottles.


----------

